# Unidentified Peacock (Stuartgranti perhaps?)



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

Greetings!

I got this beautiful bloke from my LFS about 2 months ago. Very recently, after reading up on african cichlids, I decided I wanted to use one of my 75g for a peacock tank. I'm looking to fill the 4 groups (well, maybe not the sand-dwelling, as they're harder to come by) of peacocks, and I want to make sure I order the right mate for this one.

Pics:








Best current full picture of him--pre-water change.


















Next best pics, after figuring out that getting the lense right up against the glass really helps reduce particulate illumination & flash glare.

I have Ad Koning's 4th Edition book on Malawi cichlids thanks to a very enthusiastic roommate; we just can't seem to find something close enough in the Stuartgranti or other groups. We've been using pictures from that to do comparisons, as well as the profiles pages. Originally I thought he might be a Heuseri or a Walteri, but there's just not enough blue on the back for the heuseri... and the walteri doesn't seem to have egg spots

Current speculation is that he's a Neon Blue, (undu reef perhaps? But they don't seem to have as much black in the dorsal fin as mine...)

Any help would be greatly appreciated--especially scientific name and region, as I want to make sure when I order a mate for him that I get it right.

Cheers!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=672

thats my guess :-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are a number of types that have a similar colouration to your fish, the yellow in the body, black markings in the dorsal. The Usisya type is but one type with this colouration, any of the species commonly called "steveni", stuartgranti from Hongi, Kande and Mbamba also have similar colouration.

Unfortunately, with the current colouration, I just can't tell which it might be, or if it's pure.

Regarding groups of peacocks in the same tank, they'll easily hybridize, so in my opinion it isn't wise to try and breed more than one group of peacocks per tank.


----------



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Brant, I hadn't seen that one yet either.

Unfortunately the primary african cichlid specialist at the LFS was gone for the day when I found this guy. He was a trade in for store credit (along with a very cranky auratus I purchased the same day for a different tank). And the guy on duty couldn't tell me much about him, though he was okay with standard stock. Since he was a trade in, it's wholly possible he's a mix.



Fogelhund said:


> Regarding groups of peacocks in the same tank, they'll easily hybridize, so in my opinion it isn't wise to try and breed more than one group of peacocks per tank.


Really? That's troubling to hear, as I was going off this sheet on mixing peacocks provided by these forums. Is the advice not good?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That advice is not good, in my opinion.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=652

Take a look at the Bi-color 500, especially the second F0 male and the last Adult male pics. This fish in question resembles a Bi-color in a lot of ways.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

maulana Bicolor should not have that black in the dorsal.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree, looks like it could be a hybrid between one of the steveni types with a bi-color.


----------



## NarakuAulonocara (Oct 29, 2005)

It looks like a pure Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chiwindi) AKA
"Blue Neon"

But unless it was labeled, I would not breed it.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I second chiwindi


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

it's pretty hard to get a positive id on this one, it could be 1 of 10 or sr different species. I would go back to the LFS and talk to the specialist, maybe even take the fish with you. Just gotta hope he is a specialist and not a self proclaimer


----------

